# Brackish Water Plants



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Does anyone know of any aquatic plants that like brackish water? I've heard that Vallisneria and Java Fern can tolerate it.


----------



## Kaosu (Nov 13, 2010)

java moss as well


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Brackish water and plants generally don't mix too well. At a low salinity level java fern, java moss and anubias did okay for me, but as I upped the salinity they stopped growing and then died. I believe marimo balls do well. Mangroves would do well in a variety of salt levels, also some sea grass, but they require high light. Try looking into macro algae for the saltier end of BW.


----------



## Nephew (Mar 11, 2011)

Snail is correct. I have tryed using many typs of ferns & micro alge nothing survived. the only thing I had luck with was a Mangrove. My mangrove is about a year old now.


----------



## ValorieMackison (Dec 10, 2010)

I had decent luck with vals when the SG was lower than 1.005. When I upped it to 1.008 they all died off, however.

I have 2 banana plants currently doing well. Their growth has slowed a bit, but they are growing none the less.

I got tired of killing plants/wasting money & started incorporating plastics back into my 55 recently.


----------

